# What do you think of these??



## Frogman (Nov 19, 2010)

Hey,
just wondering what you thing about these:










NOTE- These are Drafts. It's the concept really...

yay or nay??


----------



## Evo.lve (Nov 19, 2010)

I'm in no position to criticise you, I'm an appaling artist, but the one at the top looks a bit wierd at the bottom and the fonts on the bottom one could be improved.


----------



## prowler (Nov 19, 2010)

nay

remember: 100x140 avatar, 500x150 sig, 150x150 personal picture.


----------



## Frogman (Nov 19, 2010)

I know what you mean about the text but I dont have ps on this computer so I couldn't do it properly...


----------



## Raiser (Nov 19, 2010)

Nay.

I get what you're trying to do with the avatar, but you could make it look much better with PS.
Find a way of getting it! (;

The sig doesn't look that bad. Try to smooth-out the font AND render on the right, and resize to an appropriate size.

Good work with paint nonetheless!


----------



## Frogman (Nov 19, 2010)

ahahah thanks definetly will do...I'm using my mums computer so thats why i dont have ps


----------



## Infinite Zero (Nov 19, 2010)

nay for the avatar 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The text is bad. How about you try GIMP or paint.net?


----------



## tenshinoneko (Dec 11, 2010)

nay


----------



## Narayan (Dec 18, 2010)

i like your current ava and sig more


----------



## _Chaz_ (Dec 18, 2010)

I dunno why, but when I read "What do you think of these??", my mind immediately thought of bad porno dialog.


Also, I like the ones you have now a lot better. Those ones are just too plain.


----------



## Vigilante (Dec 18, 2010)

Now for your new ava try to look for a way to remove the black backround and for your new sig In mu opnion just keep your current sig because it looks better in my opnion


----------



## Maplemage (Dec 23, 2010)

Coreyfrog does fit in with toad :/


----------

